

"aristotle: the knowledge web" By W. Daniel Hillis - b-man
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/hillis04/hillis04_index.html

======
mark_l_watson
Freebase is interesting. I have played with it since the beginning, and I
spent a lot of time with it recently because I just wrote a chapter for my new
book on Freebase.

Freebase compares a little with DBpedia in that users contribute data to both
(for DBpedia this is indirect since Wikipedia metadata is automatically
scraped).

For me, Freebase became easier to use when they started generating RDF for
queries.

